# Scam warning.



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. 
Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. 
Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you 

Here's how the scam works: 

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping into the boot. 

They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and windscreen cleaner, with their breasts almost falling out of skimpy T-shirts. It is impossible not to look. 

When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say "No" and instead ask you for a ride to a nearby location. You agree and they get in the back seat. 

On the way, they start having sex with each other. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and performs oral sex on you, while the other one steals your wallet. 

I had my wallet stolen on Febuary 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, & 24th. Also March 1st - three times just yesterday and very likely again this coming weekend. 

So be careful.
Reg.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They got me a couple of times too. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Does oral sex mean they just talk about it? 

If so you really have been robbed!

Graham


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*scam*

Which Tesco carpark was that???


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THIS FORUM, WHEN WE HAVE TO READ FILTH LIKE THIS.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Where did the HAVE TO come from?


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

paulann said:


> WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THIS FORUM, WHEN WE HAVE TO READ FILTH LIKE THIS.


Why are you shouting? Has something made you deaf? I was told it would make me blind.

Reg.


----------

